# Leesville Report - First big muskie



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I went to Leesville Lake for the first time, rented a cabin from Oct 1-Oct 6 with the hopes of catching my first big muskie. I've tried for muskies before on several trips to Caesars Creek with no luck.

It was a tough lake to fish, but on the third day I felt what I thought was a snagged log until it started pulling back. I was a little nervous to get it back in the water asap so I didn't take length or weight measurements. I've caught quite a few large pike up north and I'm guessing this was around 38-40".

I caught it on a fire tiger hot n tot casting just north of the dam off of the bank (from a boat). Besides that, we only caught 4 small LM bass between the two of us over a 4 day period, with 8 hours on the water each day. We trolled, used all sorts of livebait and lures, but fishing was tough. I did have another muskie follow my hot n tot about an hour after catching the first one, that was a rush. Needless to say, I'm hooked and will be targeting these monsters again.


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

nice fish
not sure where you can get to but Cave Run near Morehead KY is known for muskie also


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks, I've heard about Cave Run but haven't been there before. I am in southeastern Ohio so the closest lake to me is probably Alum for Muskie. But they are definitely worth a trip anywhere within a days driving distance.


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

you might find a little less fishing pressure at Cave Run
it is a straight shot south from Maysville, KY, or due WEST of Huntington just south of I-64
It is mainly a sailing lake in the summer
I have never caught one there but two buddies in the boat two different times DID... we were targeting bass at the time
both were a little of 42"... campgrounds close by
just trying to be helpful


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

That's a good looking, healthy fish. Congrats!


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks! I thought it looked really good too.. they are definitely eating well in that lake!

And thanks Rsdata, I looked it up and it's only 3 hours from me. I think that will definitely be the spot for my next muskie adventure. I did notice that Leesville gets quite a bit of fishing pressure.. even during the weekdays.


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

ya... not that Cave Run is not a popular fishing destination, but not nearly the pressure that I have seen at some central OH spots... good luck to you

some good information here...
https://app.fw.ky.gov/fisheries/waterbodydetail.aspx?wid=137


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Please study proper handling on the fish, sure looks like the boca grip is thru the lip. Plus when you do that and they start flopping it will break the jaw and the fish will have a terrible time surviving. If your at cave run find Tony grant and hire a guide, trust me it will shorten your learning curve. Good luck


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I would recommend learning your home lake over making a 3 drive to cave run unless it's a long weekend or just want to mix it up. Time on the water is going to teach you the most and learning the water close to you will probably be more beneficial than making long drives. Also I feel cave run is incredibly pressured just a large body of water to spread it out compared to smaller Ohio waters and is a great fishery so it seems to handle the pressure. 
Good luck in your progress.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Earthworms said:


> Please study proper handling on the fish, sure looks like the boca grip is thru the lip. Plus when you do that and they start flopping it will break the jaw and the fish will have a terrible time surviving. If your at cave run find Tony grant and hire a guide, trust me it will shorten your learning curve. Good luck


Thanks, I've hired a guide before and it did shorten the learning curve quite a bit. I tried my best to not have the grip go through its' lip, but it was thrashing pretty hard.

And thanks Burns but I don't have any home lakes where I'm at. The closest Muskie lake would be Alum or Caesars creek, both are 1.5-2 hours away.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Shame on you for improperly handling a FISH! lol


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice fish! Chasing muskies can be habit forming.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Did you say you are in SE Ohio? Some great musky fishing at both Salt Fork near Cambridge and Piedmont a bit further east.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous fish!!! I fished Leesville years ago for bass and had a tough time. The ones I did catch I had to get down in the cover to catch them. Couldn't get them to chase a moving bait for anything. Could be because of the muskie population. Not really sure. Had a couple of muskie chase my bait back to the boat. Like you said, that's always a rush.

If you want to travel and stay in Ohio and pretty much for sure catch a muskie, just go to West Branch from about mid April to mid May, and go bass fishing. 

My best day for muskie that time of year ( I actually don't like catching them anymore) has been 4 hooked and 3 boated fish, with a couple of follows. Smallest one on that day was probably close to 36" ..... the biggest about 44" 

It's pretty much a lock to catch a muskie that time of year. In fact, I've caught or hooked muskie more days than I haven't.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Be Like Water said:


> I went to Leesville Lake for the first time, rented a cabin from Oct 1-Oct 6 with the hopes of catching my first big muskie. I've tried for muskies before on several trips to Caesars Creek with no luck.
> 
> It was a tough lake to fish, but on the third day I felt what I thought was a snagged log until it started pulling back. I was a little nervous to get it back in the water asap so I didn't take length or weight measurements. I've caught quite a few large pike up north and I'm guessing this was around 38-40".
> 
> I caught it on a fire tiger hot n tot casting just north of the dam off of the bank (from a boat). Besides that, we only caught 4 small LM bass between the two of us over a 4 day period, with 8 hours on the water each day. We trolled, used all sorts of livebait and lures, but fishing was tough. I did have another muskie follow my hot n tot about an hour after catching the first one, that was a rush. Needless to say, I'm hooked and will be targeting these monsters again.


Nice fish,I only hooked into a Tiger muskie at Portage lakes once. I thought it was a snag until my line moved sideways fast enough it had a roostertail. Lost him when he went under the boat and cut my line on the boat.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I think you'll like Piedmont if u give it a try.


----------

